# ارجو المساعدة في تخصصي من اصحاب المعرفة



## عالم التقني (25 يوليو 2010)

من فرج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة.

السلام عليكم
 انا تخرجت من كلية(دبلوم) في تخصص الاتمتة الصناعية
 وسمعت كثيرا عن تخصص الجميل المكاترونيكس وحتاج الى المعرفة من اخوتي في المنتدى هل يوجد تقارب وتشابه بين الاتمتة والمكاترونيكس من حيث المواد وغيره.
يوجد من قال لي نعم يوجد تشابه في المساقات ومنهم من قال لا

لانني اريد ان اعمل تجسير في جامعة البلقاء من اجل ان يتم حسب اكبر عدد ممكن من ساعات التي درستها 

ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## عالم التقني (31 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة ما في حد يفيدني
او ما في حد عنده اي معلومة عن سؤالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ksmksam (1 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندس ميكاتترونكس من الاردن وتخصص دبلوم اتمتة موجود في جامعة البلقاء ضمن قسم الميكاترونكس حتى انه اغلب الطلاب الي تخصصه اتمتة بيجسر ميكاترونكس


----------



## ksmksam (1 أغسطس 2010)

للعلم في جامعة البلقاء يتم حساب اكبر عدد ساعات ممكن وهو 45 س من 75 ساعة ويمنع قانون التعليم العالي حساب اكثر من ذلك 

طبعا انا من الاردن وجسرت في جامعة البلقاء -البولتيكنك - عمان 
والحمد الله انهية دراستي قيل سنتين 
واذا احتجة اي مساعدة انا جاهز ابعتلي على الخاص


----------



## عالم التقني (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي وبارك الله لك وبعلمك وبصحتك على معلوماتك وافادتي
ضفت اميلك وسوف ارسل لك على الخاص


----------



## عالم التقني (2 أغسطس 2010)

يبدو اخي خدمة الرسال ليسة مفعلة لدي

شكرا لك اخي المحترم وجزاك الله خير

والله انا بحاجة لمساعدتك لانني في حيرة من امري وميولي الى الربوت وتحكم الالي

اميلي [email protected]


----------

